# Momentary forum lock up in Firefox



## D'OH! (Oct 5, 2008)

Now, I accept that it might be my install but before I dismantle Firefox I thought I'd check to see if anyone else is having a similar problem.

Recently the forum pages have started locking up a second or so after they've loaded. Its only momentary but nothing works (e.g. the pointer doesn't turn to a hand when I mouse over a topic, I can't scroll through a topic) and cpu goes to 100%.

So, fellow Firefox users, is the site OK for you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

nah, mine doesn't


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Was working fine for me last night...


----------



## D'OH! (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for checking chaps.

Managed to install Firefox on my work laptop today. It was fine there too 

Looks like I'll have to reinstall Firefox :x


----------

